# A physical wifi adapter is not installed



## danny.ng (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi, i'm using dell 15r laptop and intel wifi Proset (win7 32bit), it works fine most of the time. But today i have one issue with it, i received a bubble message at the taskbar saying that "a physical wifi adapter is not installed", when i opened device manager there was no network adapter showing in there, i also tried to reinstall the driver but it's still didnt help. 

Please help me asap, thanks in advance


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

We can start off with something simple and see if it helps using the Windows 7 System Restore. Try restoring your computer back to when the Wi-Fi adapter was working.
System Restore - Windows 7 features - Microsoft Windows


----------



## danny.ng (Sep 8, 2012)

Well i did use the system restore, but it didnt help


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

per: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f31/wireless-network-adapter-not-installed-305580.html

"If there is no option in the BIOS to disable it (obviously we want that enabled), then the only option is to check the physical adapter. 

Remove the battery from the laptop and disconnect the A/C power.
Open the access panel on the bottom that covers the wireless adapter.
Reseat the mini-PCI wireless adapter in it's socket.
Reassemble and see if it's detected.

If this fails, the hardware may have simply died, it happens. "


----------



## danny.ng (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks CCT, but i have already checked in BIOS, the internal bluetooth and internal wlan were all enabled


----------



## danny.ng (Sep 8, 2012)

Anybody can help ?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Please try reinstalling the network driver from Safe Mode with Networking, you might want to visit Dell's driver's support and update the chipsets as well.


----------

